# Caught in the act



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey everyone this is my first post!

I am just getting into photography a little bit more serious now. (still just for fun) I have owned a digital camera since 1999 and have taken nearly 50 000 photographs but it wasn't till about a month ago that I finnaly purchased my First DSLR. I am using a Canon T2i (550D) with 18-55mm IS and 55-250mm IS. 

I am going to enter a photo contest and I have narrowed it down to two photo's I would like some advice as to which one of these I should enter or if I should enter these at all. 

Feel free to make any suggestions for any post processing as well as I am still new to all of this. 

Photo 1






Photo 2


----------



## edouble (Aug 5, 2010)

I honestly do not think that either of these two photos are going to win a contest. A macro lens would help to get a better look at insects and the backside of a bird is not very interesting. I also think that the lighting is horrible. Just my opinion, keep on trying!


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

Yea, I am gonna save up for a maco lense, but after dumping 1700 bux on this  camera (yes I live in canada, things are expensive here) I will have to make do with what I have for now. 

I was trying to catch them in the air and the bee wasn't sticking around one flower, I had to follow them around for about half an hour. I ended up taking 50 photo's of the bee ON the flower but they take off and land so fast It was almost impossible to get him flying.   

I have to note that its not a proffesional photo contest, its a costco photo contest. I have seen a lot of the photo's that have been submitted and some past winners and nothing has really impressed me


----------



## jbmaster (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like them! The rear view gives a look that most wouldn't even think of. I like the way each wing feather can be seen. And I like the angle of the light on the bee. I, personally, don't want to see the same stuff shot the same way. Dare to be different. Keep it up! But don't get stung.


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks jb

Its funny how everyone thinks so differently. edouble didn't care for the back side of a bird at all. 
But that's why I posted here, to get different opinions

I just thought it was interesting because most often ppl catch humming birds sitting on a perch or flying in the air, not often will you see one with his wings stretched out like that.


----------



## Ady (Aug 5, 2010)

They are both well taken and for me #1 is the better pic - somthing to do with the semi transparent wings. I think the lighting comment is slightly harsh. Timing is everything, well done and hope to see more of your pics soon.


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 5, 2010)

Ady said:


> They are both well taken and for me #1 is the better pic - somthing to do with the semi transparent wings. I think the lighting comment is slightly harsh. Timing is everything, well done and hope to see more of your pics soon.




Yea, I think almost being able to see through the wings really reinforces how delicate these little guys are.. I mean.. It was no bigger than my thumb.. Thats a big pose for such a little guy!!....no wait.. it was a girl.. no red neck


----------



## I X L R 8 (Aug 5, 2010)

edouble said:


> I honestly do not think that either of these two photos are going to win a contest. A macro lens would help to get a better look at insects and the backside of a bird is not very interesting. I also think that the lighting is horrible. Just my opinion, keep on trying!



Take your opinion and SHOVE IT.

I would enter the bee.
It captures the imagination and is something people pass by daily and never see.


----------



## edouble (Aug 6, 2010)

I X L R 8 said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly do not think that either of these two photos are going to win a contest. A macro lens would help to get a better look at insects and the backside of a bird is not very interesting. I also think that the lighting is horrible. Just my opinion, keep on trying!
> ...



Another witty comment by ixlr8. Do you put your super hero cape on when you sit down at your computer? As you have suggested to other people on this forum, take your middle finger and.....well you know what to do with it.


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 6, 2010)

I X L R 8 said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly do not think that either of these two photos are going to win a contest. A macro lens would help to get a better look at insects and the backside of a bird is not very interesting. I also think that the lighting is horrible. Just my opinion, keep on trying!
> ...


 

Hey man, I never claimed to be a pro an therefore any CC is ok with me. If he would have said, your pix suck and you should burn your camera and stick to drawing with crayons I may have been a lil more miffed but like i always say, to each his own..

I know both photo's have flaws, I can see that myself. I have more technicaly perfect pix, but they flavor of this contest is geared more towards hobbiests and interesting pictures.. 

Lets all just be friends >>> :hug:: :lmao:


----------



## edouble (Aug 6, 2010)

BroMiCs said:


> I X L R 8 said:
> 
> 
> > edouble said:
> ...



I agree I am far from a pro!!!!!!! I give my honest opinion when people ask for, I appreciate the same when I ask for opinions. This way we all can become better photographers. And who knows, maybe win a contest here and there.


----------



## I X L R 8 (Aug 6, 2010)

edouble said:


> Another witty comment by ixlr8. Do you put your super hero cape on when you sit down at your computer? As you have suggested to other people on this forum, take your middle finger and.....well you know what to do with it.



Well now that you ask, no.
Taking silly comments into consideration, " that was a silly question.

You know, instead of telling the man " HEY GOOD PIC" which they are, you enter the scene like some bigtime photo critic who has all the answers.
Slinging your harsh opinions around in offensive manner and then ending your rhetoric with " Oh it's only my opinion."

These are the types of actions that get you punched in the face in bars, but then you have no fear, keyboard warrior.
Oh I can imagine it now. " Oh it's only"................and before you can get the last two words out.......you take a right cross in the mouth.

Your pompous snobbery does nothing for me.

Good day


----------



## edouble (Aug 6, 2010)

I X L R 8 said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > Another witty comment by ixlr8. Do you put your super hero cape on when you sit down at your computer? As you have suggested to other people on this forum, take your middle finger and.....well you know what to do with it.
> ...



LOL that's some funny stuff right there!!!!!!!! Thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## bazooka (Aug 6, 2010)

IXL, this is a forum where people post their pics and request advice, exactly like the OP did, which he showed appreciation for.

As for my opinion, they're tricky captures, but not great photos in my humble opinion. As far as which is better, they both have good attributes and bad attributes. I easily prefer #2 the best... you could help it out by applying some unsharp mask to the bee... he's a bit out of focus it seems to me. The noise in #1 is really bad, and the color of the feeder is overwhelming. It is an interesting perspective... it's just too bad it wasn't a flower.


----------



## I X L R 8 (Aug 6, 2010)

bazooka said:


> IXL, this is a forum where people post their pics and request advice, exactly like the OP did, which he showed appreciation for.
> 
> *As for my opinion, they're tricky captures, but not great photos in my humble opinion. As far as which is better, they both have good attributes and bad attributes. I easily prefer #2 the best... you could help it out by applying some unsharp mask to the bee... he's a bit out of focus it seems to me. The noise in #1 is really bad, and the color of the feeder is overwhelming. It is an interesting perspective... it's just too bad it wasn't a flower.*




Referring to what is highlighted BOLDLY.
And that my new found friends, IS HOW YOU DO THAT.
What you see here is a perfectly executed presentation of TACT.
An opinion and a very informative, tactful one, at that.
On a points system 3 judges scored it a 10 and the Russian judge who can't even read English gave it a 9.9.

Meanwhile Edouble basks in the glory of his score riding high in the negative value of  (negative - 4). This of course equates to all four judges being confused in scoring Edoubles opinion while at the same time finding it ,tasteless.
Rather than scoring 0's, they hated it so much that they took scoring to a new level, awarding negative points.

From a photography prospective, Edouble is now overexposed and underexposed at the same time which we all previously thought, impossible.
Proving once again that in the realm of the possible nothing is impossible.
A new barrier has been breached in the time space continuum and we all have Edouble and his tasteless , tactless opinion to thank for this scientific breakthrough.

From all of us, to you Edouble.
You have boldly gone where no man has gone before.

*THANK YOU*


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 6, 2010)

meow....hisss hisss....


----------



## Moe (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow,  I X L R 8 , that's quite a way to come in as a new member, attacking someone who's been a member here for over a year. Take it easy, or your time here will be short.


----------



## edouble (Aug 6, 2010)

I X L R 8 said:


> bazooka said:
> 
> 
> > IXL, this is a forum where people post their pics and request advice, exactly like the OP did, which he showed appreciation for.
> ...



I knew you had a cape! Nobody other than a keyboard hero would give that kind of judgment! And if you are not a cape wearing superhero than you forgot to take your medication today.


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 6, 2010)

This is so flattering, two men fighting over me...........:scratch:

....no wait WAIT.... thats not what i meant...:er:


----------



## edouble (Aug 6, 2010)

BroMiCs said:


> This is so flattering, two men fighting over me...........:scratch:
> 
> ....no wait WAIT.... thats not what i meant...:er:





haha good catch!


----------



## I X L R 8 (Aug 6, 2010)

Moe said:


> Wow,  I X L R 8 , that's quite a way to come in as a new member, attacking someone who's been a member here for over a year. Take it easy, or your time here will be short.



Oh really? Is that the way it is?
Oh I'm sorry. I didn't know.

So let me get this straight.
It's perfectly acceptable for a member to make tasteless , classless comments in a completely tactless manner, to another gentleman who was obviously proud of his photos, or he wouldn't have posted them here.

But it's not ok for me to make a comment, on the comment/opinion, because I haven't been here as long as the member whose comment I commented , on.

Thanks for clearing that up and for the THREAT.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 6, 2010)

I X L R 8 said:


> So let me get this straight.
> It's perfectly acceptable for a member to make tasteless , classless comments in a completely tactless manner, to another gentleman who was obviously proud of his photos, or he wouldn't have posted them here.


 
Reread the OP. He asked which one he should enter, or *if he shouldn't enter either.* edoubles C&C was very typical of what you see on *every internet photo forum.* Brief, succinct and to the point, and in fact he ended on a note of encouragement. I read nothing tasteless or classless in it, and apparently, neither did the OP. It's just the way C&C works on teh internets. If you don't like that, leave.



> But it's not ok for me to make a comment, on the comment/opinion, because I haven't been here as long as the member whose comment I commented , on.


 
Pretty much. Go spend some time at DPReview, or POTN, and then come back and apologize to edouble for thinking his critique was harsh.



> Thanks for clearing that up and for the THREAT.


 
Not a threat at all, simply a warning that the mods here don't long tolerate your brand of hostility and you will be quickly banned if you can't learn to accept how things work and play nice.


----------



## I X L R 8 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh we can kiss up better than that , can't we?
What are you doing? Reporting me?
How old are we here?

I was under the impression that this was a grown up's forum.

What the hell is wrong with you?
You give an ultimatum and tell me to leave?
Are you even a moderator?

Here's what you should have said:

"Look you! You are a new member and I am an old member, you poo poo head, and if you don't shut up I'm telling!"

Umm, HIS CRITIQUE WAS HARSH.

You call this hostility?????????
lol

Come on man. 
Your on the Internet and the world is smiling at you. You're a King.
Forgive me for not bowing.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Aug 7, 2010)

If I _had _to choose one, I'd go with the photograph of the bee.  The bee just jumps out at me as the more interesting photograph of the two.  I think what lost me with the hummingbird is just that we are looking at his backside, though it does emphasize the wings that way.

Overall though, I don't think the bee will win for one reason... the sharpness is off.  Nice composition, nice blurred background, a good job of capturing the moment... but focus and sharpness are crucial in this type of shot.  By competition/contest standards, that one technical problem could _really _affect your chances.

Of course, it doesn't hurt to give it a shot... especially if entry is free.  Personally though, I would recommend drawing from your more technically sound shots to increase your chances of winning.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 7, 2010)

Moe said:


> Wow,  I X L R 8 , that's quite a way to come in as a new member, attacking someone who's been a member here for over a year. Take it easy, or your time here will be short.


+1:thumbdown:


----------



## err_ok (Aug 7, 2010)

To be fair if you have a feeder that that bird frequents I would be sitting out night and day trying to get a super awesome photo of it, don't stop trying just because you already have bunch of photos of it. If i was going to choose either it would definitely be the bird, which is a shame because the bee photo has a lot of potential.


----------



## white (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't think either of them are strong photos, but I think #1 is more interesting because of the symmetry. I've seen a lot of photos like #2, and so not only is it kind of a cliche shot, yours is also not well lit.

Do you have to pay to submit work? If you do, then I'd suggest saving your money.


----------



## Arch (Aug 7, 2010)

I X L R 8 said:


> Umm, HIS CRITIQUE WAS HARSH.
> 
> You call this hostility?????????
> lol



You think that was harsh? He didn't call the OP anything rude he was just being honest, calm down.

Your new so i will give you a chance to get to the know the forum, but if you fill peoples threads with accusations of other members you won't last long.
Also in future if someone upsets you, click the report post button, it saves having 2 pages of what seems like caffine induced anger. Thankyou.


----------



## BroMiCs (Aug 8, 2010)

err_ok said:


> To be fair if you have a feeder that that bird frequents I would be sitting out night and day trying to get a super awesome photo of it, don't stop trying just because you already have bunch of photos of it. If i was going to choose either it would definitely be the bird, which is a shame because the bee photo has a lot of potential.


 

No its a free entry contest. I have never gon into a contetst before and I just though it would be fun to try and see what happends. Again, it isn't really a pro photo contest or anything, and I have seen past winners and trust me they aren't picking the most amazing photo's or there wasn't a ton of good ones entered. 

I appretiate everyones advice on the subject.. Seems I am still pretty much split down the middle. I agree the lighting on both sucked, but they were "catch it when you can, how ever you can" kinda pix. I don't have a feeder, it was at my dads place on the lake, and I don't get there often. Otherwise I would be at it more often. 

The only think I don't really agree on is that the back side of the bird is boring. You see big birds stretch out thier wings like that, but really hounesly when is the last time you have ever seen a humming bird do that.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

I think these are both nice images.  I would clean up a little noise in #1, but other than that, it's a great shot!  We have hummingbirds around here, so I understand that it was a difficult shot to get, considering they fly at the speed of light!  hahaha good luck, and great shots!


----------



## Steve01 (Aug 9, 2010)

I X L R 8 said:


> .
> 
> You know, instead of telling the man " HEY GOOD PIC" which they are, you enter the scene like some bigtime photo critic who has all the answers.
> Slinging your harsh opinions around in offensive manner and then ending your rhetoric with " Oh it's only my opinion."


 
WOW, OK.
I've read this string 3 times before replying.

*Edouble* answered verbally to one of the three questions *BroMiCs* asked in the poll and did it politely.

The problem with C&C most times is people just saying "Hey good pic" when they don't really mean it, and even if they do it's not a helpful reply without saying why.

When I ask for a critique of an image I post I'm asking for an personal honest opinion and the reasons for that opinion.

_*Critique:*_
_detailed evaluation; review_
_a criticism or critical comment on some problem, subject, etc_
_to review or analyze critically_


You're the only one on your side of this argument.


----------

